# Backyard Agility Practice



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I took Tara to my parents' house today to practice some agility in their flat (and dry) backyard. I had big plans for today, but I couldn't setup my tunnel, so I ended up just doing a little bit of simple sequencing and a couple weave entries. We both ended up hot and tired pretty quickly, it was at least 75 F - the first time it's been that warm this spring.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Great video! But you know which part is my favorite...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a GREAT video! She nailed all those weave entries like a champ! 


What software are you using to edit your video? It looks so professional! :wub:


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah that was fun! I should go do some jump circles today too!!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you! We had a blast!

wildo - I know you like the bluegrass! 



MaggieRoseLee said:


> What software are you using to edit your video? It looks so professional! :wub:


Thank you! I just use iMovie on my MacBook.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Top 5 free video editing software programs

Gonna try this one...


----------

